
“Why Wall Street Always Blows It:” a History of Bubbles - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2008/12/why-wall-street-always-blows-it/307147/
======
lutusp
Quote: "The magnitude of the current bust seems almost unfathomable ..."

Oh, really? Ah, wait -- this article is from 2008.

